# I want a Jeep Wrangler to plow with...



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

What are the Wrangler models that will accept a plow? Which plow is best suited?
My current plow vehicle is an F250 Super Duty with an 8 ft SnoWay and I find it very LARGE for most of my resi driveways...This Jeep will be my daily driver as well...I will buy used so which engine/tranny combo would be best? 

Thanks


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Any Wrangler will accept a plow.

What year Wrangler were you looking for?

The YJ is from 1987-1995
TJ 1997-2006
JK 2007-present

TJ's have the fairly "bulletproof" 4.0L, some 2000 models have a head cracking issue in the 0331 head, just something to keep an eye on.

Auto transmissions used in the Wranglers should be OK as long as maintained and not abused. I know a fellow who plowed with a 1995 YJ for 10 years, and had no transmission issues. The AX-15 manual trans used in the YJ and TJ (1989.5-1999) is a nice unit, plenty strong enough for plowing, just use the right fluid (GL3,4... not 5, Redline MT-90 is generally considered the best for that trans), 1987-1989 Peugeot manual transmissions do not have a great reputation.

I know very little about JK Wranglers, besides that they no longer have the 4.0L and are about 8" wider than the older models.

If looking at a 2003+ consider a Rubicon Wrangler, they have stronger axles, bigger tires, lower t-case low gear ratio, lower axle gear ratio [4.10:1], and a slightly taller suspension.


----------



## Max Wedge (Jul 22, 2009)

Another way to check to see if you have the revised head is to take off the oil fill cap and see if the word 'TUPY' is cast in there. This was the new supplier after the 1998-mid2001 head issues. That said, I have had some 99-2000 4.0's go 165,000 with no issues. I have had some pre98 4.0's go 250,000 to 325,000 miles with no issues.

The manual trans switched mid 2000 to the NV3550 - the same manual trans used in Dakotas. If you get a 2004-06, you may want to get seat spacers (1.5"), as they changed them and the rollbar padding for head impact standards. Be careful if you do this, as the seat belts also bolted to the seat frame, and not the floor. Quality hardware only, as this is your seat belt mount, and you just added leverege to the mount.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Hubjeep;857567 said:


> Any Wrangler will accept a plow.
> 
> What year Wrangler were you looking for?
> 
> ...


Thanks...Probably a 97 and up. There are so many for sale around here too, but most have higher mileage. I would like to find one with under 75k miles (depending on the year). I would love a Rubicon but don't know if I can afford one right now...maybe step up to one later...


----------

